

Google Crisis Response: a small team tackling big problems - hiperlink
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/04/google-crisis-response-small-team.html

======
droz
Never underestimate the power of small teams. Less communication overhead,
more aligned set of goals, better delivery time and improved ability to
address change compared to larger teams.

~~~
hiperlink
As it is written in "The Tao Of Programming"(
<http://www.canonical.org/~kragen/tao-of-programming.html> ):

 _A manager went to the master programmer and showed him the requirements
document for a new application. The manager asked the master: ``How long will
it take to design this system if I assign five programmers to it?''_

 _``It will take one year,'' said the master promptly._

 _``But we need this system immediately or even sooner! How long will it take
if I assign ten programmers to it?''_

 _The master programmer frowned. ``In that case, it will take two years.''_

 _``And what if I assign a hundred programmers to it?''_

 _The master programmer shrugged. ``Then the design will never be completed,''
he said._

